

Holder In The Hot Seat, Still Can't Explain Why DOJ Censored Hip Hop Blog - mtgx
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120608/07190719247/holder-hot-seat-still-cant-explain-why-doj-censored-hip-hop-blog.shtml

======
rsanchez1
They shut down a blog with no legal justification. They shut down Megaupload
with no legal justification. What both have in common is that it seems they
did so at the request (or demand?) of the RIAA/MPAA, and they are left with
the burden of finding legal justification, which they can't.

Seems this Justice Department is decidedly lacking justice.

